

Live results from tonight's primaries on twitter - phil
http://twitter.com/electionlive

======
rms
<http://www.intrade.com>

~~~
phil
Notably, "Barack Obama to be Democratic Presidential Nominee" is trading about
10pts higher than its last close right now...

------
TrevorJ
Can she still win? Please answer in the negative.

~~~
izaidi
There are scenarios in which she could be the nominee, but they all pretty
much involve Obama being dead or in jail. He won this thing a long time ago.

------
phil
hmm... NYTimes' data is distressingly behind some of the other media org's

------
STHayden
very cool

